# VA in Long Beach Ca doesn't do Free Testosterone checks only Total!



## noteven (Jun 24, 2014)

They do just about every other blood test but free testosterone.  I am thinking about having them do all my blood work for my private TRT Doc.  and getting my free T test done elsewhere.  Does this sound feasible to anyone?  Thx


----------



## j2048b (Jun 24, 2014)

Free test can be found by a simple math equation, i forget what it is but others will chime in, there is a website ill find that gives u what u need to add and such in order to gain an understanding of what ur free t is assumed to be based upon some other numbers in ur blood work....


AND HERE IT IS:

http://www.issam.ch/freetesto.htm

SIMPLE GOOGLE SEARCH MY FRIEND...now it is an assumption based upon what the items are required to be put into the calculator...but hey if its close, then by all means at least give it a shot...


----------



## noteven (Jun 24, 2014)

J20 said:


> Free test can be found by a simple math equation, i forget what it is but others will chime in, there is a website ill find that gives u what u need to add and such in order to gain an understanding of what ur free t is assumed to be based upon some other numbers in ur blood work....
> 
> 
> AND HERE IT IS:
> ...



Thanks J20 but doesn't this formual give what Free T should be, based on results, instead of what it actually is?  I think the chemistry behind finding true Free T is much more involved.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 24, 2014)

noteven said:


> Thanks J20 but doesn't this formual give what Free T should be, based on results, instead of what it actually is?  I think the chemistry behind finding true Free T is much more involved.



Like i said ITS AN ASSUMPTION BASED ON THE ITEMS OF WHAT UR BLOOD WORK SHOW.... Put the required items in a d see where urs "SHOULD BE" in accordance with what needs to be put in there, then go request to have it checked somewhere else.... And compare the 2, it shouldnt be very far off


----------



## noteven (Jun 24, 2014)

J20 said:


> Like i said ITS AN ASSUMPTION BASED ON THE ITEMS OF WHAT UR BLOOD WORK SHOW.... Put the required items in a d see where urs "SHOULD BE" in accordance with what needs to be put in there, then go request to have it checked somewhere else.... And compare the 2, it shouldnt be very far off



Got it ... Thanks again!


----------



## noteven (Jun 26, 2014)

So this is what I found out.  I can get all my blood work done at the VA except Free Testosterone, that I will have to pay for out of my own pocket.  I can get the Free Testosterone done for less then $30 at my Dr's Office.  The down side is I have to get my blood drawn twice.  That will save me hundreds of dollars over the course of a year !


----------



## j2048b (Jun 26, 2014)

noteven said:


> So this is what I found out.  I can get all my blood work done at the VA except Free Testosterone, that I will have to pay for out of my own pocket.  I can get the Free Testosterone done for less then $30 at my Dr's Office.  The down side is I have to get my blood drawn twice.  That will save me hundreds of dollars over the course of a year !



Awesome like i said, do the calculation on the site i gave u, and then get it drawn and compare and post up that comparison so people can gain an understanding of how much the site is off or if its dead on? 

Thanks man! Glad u got it figured out


----------



## noteven (Jun 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> Awesome like i said, do the calculation on the site i gave u, and then get it drawn and compare and post up that comparison so people can gain an understanding of how much the site is off or if its dead on?
> 
> Thanks man! Glad u got it figured out



Thx J20.  This round of BW, done yesterday, I paid $110.  Does not include E2 or SHBG but does include PSA, Total & Free Test. & CBC.  I will be sure to have the VA include the SHBG & E2 but it probably won't be for another 3 mo.  Anyway I will give some info on the latest results in 2 weeks.


----------



## areciwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

noteven said:


> Thx J20.  This round of BW, done yesterday, I paid $110.  Does not include E2 or SHBG but does include PSA, Total & Free Test. & CBC.  I will be sure to have the VA include the SHBG & E2 but it probably won't be for another 3 mo.  Anyway I will give some info on the latest results in 2 weeks.



Please share some new info about the latest result...


----------

